# CPT Benjamin Tiffner C 1/5th SFG



## demo18c (Nov 8, 2007)

CPT Benjamin Tiffer from our sister Company was killed yesterday in Baghdad Iraq from an EFP. All NOK have been notified. 

Capt. Benjamin Tiffner, 31, was fatally wounded when his vehicle encountered an IED in the course of conducting a ground convoy in Baghdad.  He was a Special Forces Operational Detachment – Alpha team leader assigned to Company C, 1st Battalion, 5th Special Forces Group (Airborne) at Fort Campbell, Ky. 

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2007/November/071108-03.html


----------



## tova (Nov 8, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Pete031 (Nov 8, 2007)

Rest in Peace,
    Pro Patria


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 8, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## car (Nov 9, 2007)

Sorry. God bless him.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 9, 2007)

.RIP


----------



## Ravage (Nov 9, 2007)

Just read about it on the net. 
RIP Warrior


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 9, 2007)

Rest in Peace...wind to thy wings.


----------



## AWP (Nov 9, 2007)

Blue Skies, CPT.


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 9, 2007)

RIP Captain Tiffner

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------



## The91Bravo (Nov 9, 2007)

I think he was at the last SOTIC graduation before they went to the jailhouse....  There for his troops.

May you rest peacefully CPT Tiffner.  And thank you, sir, for your service.

S


----------



## 0699 (Nov 9, 2007)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## rv808 (Nov 9, 2007)

RIP Sir, and thank you for your service.


----------

